# Let's talk about our Groms!



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I did a search for this, didn't find anything (please forgive me if there is). I thought I'd start a thread for the parents to share the stories and progression of their groms. 

I'll start! This morning, my little dude (he's 6) woke up and said "mommy, I had a dream I was snowboarding and I spin 360 off the half-pipe" I wanted to cry! He's already getting the dreams :laugh:. All he wants to do is go to the park, every time we pick him up from the coach, he knows there's an hour left before lifts close and his question is _always_ "mommy, can you take me to Disco Park at chair 7?". He also hit and landed his first box a couple weekends ago. I missed it, but the coach proudly relayed this info to me!!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My 10 year old son has been riding a few years, progressing at his own rate. Trying to get some air off jumps this year. He can handle himself really well down some pretty steep slopes and through trees though. he loves finding the untracked. I see some powder seeking in his future rather than a park rat.

My 7 year old daughter loves the Progression Park. Started riding regularly this year, is linking turns, and catching 6" of air off jumps. Landing rate is only about 25% right now.

Both are going into a program next year...

Gotta love the groms.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm taking my 9yo stepson for his FIRST time this weekend  For the next few nights I'm hoping to take him outside to the park down the road. It's got a very gentle and small slope on one end. Hoping to get him skating around a little bit and just get him somewhat comfortable before we do anything for real! He's SOOO excited lol. He does have a tendency to get frustrated if he can't be really good at something right away. Just have to keep encouraging him and let him evolve at his own pace


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

My 4 week old's pacifier started to fall out this morning, and she was able to push it back in with the back of her hand. Does that count?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha, nice! Both my 10 yr old and my wife are learning to snowboard. Both are working on basic turns. My 10 yr old is more stable on edge overall than my wife and is more apt to try steeper runs and even the half pipe, but still relies on the falling leaf much of the time. My wife is farther along with turns on the other hand and is advancing a little faster, partly from age and partly from her skiing background.

Here's a movie clip of us from this weekend. I had taken plenty of photos and videos, and had fun later with Moviemaker. :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIzuXCBM5LE


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I love watching the little guys faces light up when they try something new and get it. They get super pumped for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

You guys think a 5 year old is too young to ride?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

My dog did a FS 180 scrotum-licker last night.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

My son is only 10 months, so he is a few years away from snowboarding (and playing hockey). I'm pretty sure he's about ready to start walking, though, so he's slowly but surely on his way.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

AAA - I loved the video! Both your wife and kid look really enthusiastic to be out there boarding


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

AlaskanCrops said:


> You guys think a 5 year old is too young to ride?


5 is good to start learning just make sure you have gear that fits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

One of my friends kids went to another friend of mine's house and he has a snowboard and her kid (he is 3) went up to the snowboard, pointed to it and said "my aunt stina has a snowboard too." And the only reason he knows about snowboarding is cause I drilled it into his head

My name is Kristina...so he calls me Aunt Stina...I thought that was pretty cute lol


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

AlaskanCrops said:


> You guys think a 5 year old is too young to ride?


Under 10 years old start 'em on skis. Switch to snowboarding once they are comfortable on skis.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My 5 year old takes after her mom unfortunately. That means she's too girly for snowboarding and thinks it's a "boy" thing. Believe me when I say that I am doing everything in my power to change this. Wish me luck, cause I think I'm going to need it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my little grom grew up...be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

here is mine, little bugger i tell ya, but for some reason just hotdogs it down the hills all the time, by the time i'm down he has a hot chocolate in his hand


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I think your little guy needs a shave:laugh:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Buggravy – Right on for dexterity !!!

AAA – Great vid!

Wrath… She's just fucking sick!!! The last pic...did that land?

Munky...maybe check back in when he can BS 360 the rocket…

My grom spun his first ground 360 riding switch last sat...but still doesn't dig on the pow yet .


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

*The grom's first comp!*

My boy participated in his first USASA comp over the weekend! SS was the event. He was super nervous about it and said he didn't want to hit any rails. (I told him not to try to hit anything he didn't feel comfortable with.) All the other kids on the team were super encouraging, he's the small so they've really taken him under their wing. It's phenomenal to see the comraderie amongst them. I told him to do whatever he felt comfortable and that as long as he tried, even if he falls, he wins because he's competing against himself! At the end of his first run on the second day he came down and said "I landed on the knuckles, if you land on the knuckles you lose one point!" :laugh::laugh::laugh: Here he is...the comp section starts about 1:04 in. He picked the song, he always asks to hear it in the morning, it gets him pumped :laugh::laugh: Ryder's 1st Comp on Vimeo

I'm super stoked and a proud mama. It's only his first season riding and he's getting after it!


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! That's awesome!

I was looking forward to taking my 4-Year old daughter to an actual resort this Sunday/Monday. Now there's rain in the forecast. Coupled with high temps, I don't know if there's going to be much of a season left. She's got plenty of time, of course, but I was hoping to introduce her to a real mountain (or at least a groomed bunny!) before the end of the season.

I'm 2.5 - 3 hours from the closest resort. Going to make putting time in difficult.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Whiskaz! We drive a total of 700 miles over every weekend. Our drive up from the city is about 5.5 hours. Once you create a monster there is no turning back!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Props to your son! 

Sometimes just getting out on to the course is a victory, and then to hit the jumps is like icing on the cake.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm obviously not a parent, but my 8 year old little brother is starting to get better. He can ride down our hill really easily now and he's been hitting the jumps some, and even tried some 180's haha. My other younger brother who's 11 stepped on a board for the first time this year, and he isn't really half bad. He needs some work, but he could be pretty good if he keeps at it.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

my boy is 6 and daughter is 7. They have been to Mammoth and to Snow Valley near Big Bear. They went 3 times last year and now a bunch of times this year.....season passes for real cheap to SV. Well they can link turns, and hit some boxes and smaller jumps. They are still learning powder riding and steeps. The boy does well off trail following me. In fact he followed me 2 weeks ago and once I stopped and looked for him on the run below, I heard him coming up behind me and he whipped around a tree and sprayed me......LOL he is good on steeps with linking turns, but she isnt. She can do it, but is intimidated by the black diamond runs so she falling leaves it all the way down.

Great thread and it is awesome hearing how well alot of kids are doing...



Gib


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Gib! It's amazing to watch them come up, they all take different directions with their riding. The team goes everywhere, park, trees, steeps, but my boy really only wants to ride park. I hope he learns to respect the pow though, which I'm sure he will. Sounds like you've got a freeride big mountain dude on your hands there! And at least your girl is willing to try, even though she may sketch out, most adults won't even do that! (I still sketch out in certain situations...) That's all we can ask for, of our kids and especially of ourselves.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

its funny, up until we went to Mammoth they were doing average, 1 day at Mammoth and it was like a light switch was turned on, they had it, both were linking turns and just doing awesome compared to before......sucks that my season is over with a knee injury and then we are going to Hawaii for 3 years...... they will be 10 and 11 next time on snow. I hope they still want to do it and pick up where they are leaving off at.

Good luck to your boy on the team out there. If I was staying, I would put my little guy in it...


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Thanks Whiskaz! We drive a total of 700 miles over every weekend. Our drive up from the city is about 5.5 hours. Once you create a monster there is no turning back!


That's a ton of driving! How old is your kiddo? If I had a decent (read: affordable) lodging option, I'd probably make the drive every weekend myself. It starts to get really pricey, staying overnight! It's also unfortunate that, once they start school, it's all weekends and holidays!

I'm still hoping there's a little snow left when all the rain stops in my neck of the woods, so I can get her out there this season. 

It's always inspiring to see someone kicking so much butt and not living 20 minutes from the mountain!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I will pass it along to my boy (he's 6 yo). It did start to get really expensive in terms of lodging, even staying cheapstyle. We ultimately leased a small home and are moving up. Right now the only thing holding me back finding a job.

*Alot* of the parents drive up every friday evening and take off every sunday night. First it's a great commitment when you see your children really going after something, but also a wonderful excuse for us to all get to the Sierras every weekend!

I guess it's the wide open terrain in Mammoth, a lot of the runs are less crowded and much longer than the runs in Snow Valley, so it probably gives them more time in a day on the mountain, with less people around to sketch them out. Then again, Mammoth is magical! Forget Disneyland..Mammoth is the happiest place on earth! If you make it up before the season is over, hit me up!

Whiskaz - Good luck to you and your girl this weekend, I hope you make it out and she kills it! Make sure to let us know how it went!

Peace and love,
dharma

Ryder's 1st Comp on Vimeo


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

dharmashred----thats AWESOME! He rips!!! watching that makes me excited to have a little minime....


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks NY! I'm so proud of him, he's only got 26 days of riding under his belt, I can't imagine what he's gonna do when everything really comes together! He's just getting after it. But I def see a little park rat in the making. All he's talked about all week is how he landed his jumps "on the knuckles" (i have no idea wtf that even means!):laugh:. His doing his first HP and BX comp this weekend. He loves that damn half pipe, he just cruises up and down the side, but he loves it!

When we rip together I cruise a little slower, and lately I've been hearing him snickering behind me cause he wants to overtake me :laugh::laugh:. He's only behind me though if his dad is in the rear, otherwise he sets the pace. The little dude is quick! And we're both goofy too


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That's awesome Dharma! He looks very comfortable on the board.

Both my kids are going into the program next year, they're excited to be riding with people their own age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Thanks NY! I'm so proud of him, he's only got 26 days of riding under his belt, I can't imagine what he's gonna do when everything really comes together! He's just getting after it. But I def see a little park rat in the making. All he's talked about all week is how he landed his jumps "on the knuckles" (i have no idea wtf that even means!):laugh:. His doing his first HP and BX comp this weekend. He loves that damn half pipe, he just cruises up and down the side, but he loves it!
> 
> When we rip together I cruise a little slower, and lately I've been hearing him snickering behind me cause he wants to overtake me :laugh::laugh:. He's only behind me though if his dad is in the rear, otherwise he sets the pace. The little dude is quick! And we're both goofy too


DAMN! Only 26 days?? Thats incredible. I was thinking like 2 years, at least. Its amazing how quick you can pick up things when your younger. Its that no fear concept cause they are made of rubber and just bounce back up when they fall lol. Wow major props to your kid I would be SO proud :thumbsup:

P.S.
Landing on the knuckle means landing on the flat part of the jump, just shy of the landing


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> P.S.
> Landing on the knuckle means landing on the flat part of the jump, just shy of the landing


Well then, now I know what the area I keep landing is called.....LOL 

Wow, your boy is doing well. My little guy has only about 1/3rd of the time out on a board as yours. Iwill keep watching for your boy on the competition results.....I am sure I will be able to look at the top of the list for his name.....

Gib


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

DAAAYAAAMN MPD!!! Hardcore! Now _that's_ how you surf a pow run....

Thanks NY! I guess I need to get up on the park terminology, otherwise, I'll be the lame 'uncool' mom, can't have that! I asked him to explain it...but he's 6 and he just intensely rambled on and on about sucking his knees up and some such other shit and wanting skittles...: Little rubber balls aren't they, just bounce back and around, it's amazing.

Aww thanks Gib! It's just great getting them out there isn't it! We always want them to love it, are prepared if they don't, but man..if they do it's just rad. 

Right on Zee! They will looove it! It's better than the lessons (if the kids really want it), they are surrounded by little shredders their own age that _really_ want to ride and are serious about it. They really get to develop all mountain skills, and from there get to decide what direction they want to take their riding. It's amazing and humbling to watch them all rip it up all over the mountain, especially the comraderie and friendship in solidarity that brings them together.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

This is my little guy at at his first rail jam two weeks ago.
http://www.vimeo.com/10081074


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Catman said:


> This is my little guy at at his first rail jam two weeks ago.
> Untitled on Vimeo


Impressive!!!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

That kid is sick Catman! I can't wait to show my boy Chase's latest vid. He was so impressed with the one from earlier in the season


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks dharma. I love watching these kids grow through the season 
When is Ryder's last contest?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

This weekend. HP on saturday (that was rescheduled from Feb due to gnarly storm) and BX on Sunday. Both are firsts for him. He's super stoked about the half pipe. He's always trying to get me to go in there with him, but I am no park rider! What about Chase? When is his last comp?


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

March 21 is the slopestyle. That is a big air jump at the top a wall or rail in the middle then something like a step up jump to a box or rail then finish.

Tell Ryder to go and have a blast and we will watch for some video:thumbsup:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Will do! Thanks Catman! Chase will kill it! Can't wait to see him go for some rails. Ryder is still intimidated by them, which is okay. That's something he'll have to commit to 100% or not at all, and only when _he's_ ready. By the way, Ryder saw Chase's latest vid tonight and said "Chase is rad..i wish i could board slide". I just told him he will when he's ready!


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

you need to do a google search for Backyard Terrain Park. They have what you need to get him going in the back yard for practicing so when he goes to the mountain he can work on what he practiced all week long.....

I am going to build one while in Hawaii to keep my 6 YO into it and getting better.....

Gib


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gibs there is snowboarding on the big island

Snow boarding photos, videos, information and resources on the Big Island of Hawaii


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Gib - He's actually asked me to build a jump and a box in our yard (and there's still tons of snow, more coming in tomorrow ...oh lord...i guess i need to polish up on my DIY :laugh:.


----------

